# CLEN + T3 Without using any AAS



## bmezine (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey Guys,

It seems that there are allot of different opinions regarding this subject.

I have been planning on starting a 30 day cycle of Clen And T3 both at 50Mg per day??

This is the first time i plan on taking anything so im a complete greeny when it comes to this

I am not now nor am i planning on starting AAS, now i see that allot of people advice not to use T3 as it also consumes muscle tissue.
I am maintaining a proper diet and have seen results, but its not going fast enough for my liking.
Im standing at 6.1 feet BF of 20% and 39.8 SMM weighing in at 190LBS.
I currently live in Malaysia and the range of products is not that great.

Does anyone have experiance with taking Clen and T3 while not using anything else?

Your advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bad idea.  T3 should not be used without testosterone.  You can't afford to lose anymore muscle.  You already are lacking in that department.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, the consensus is that it's better to be on AAS while taking T3 because it is highly catabolic.....

I'm sorry, but here is the answer you don't want to hear:

Why will you consider taking anything at 20% BF? You have so much to do until you reach a level that this stuff will be beneficial for you.

Instead of looking into Clen or T3, try and give yourself a boost morally. Change your training, up the cardio, tweek your nutrition.

You are supposed to have that thirst for knowledge, you need to strive to acquire new knowledge. Because the only thing I can promise you is that if you can't get under 20% BF naturally, you won't keep anything you gained or lost from the clen and T3, you will just go back to square 1 - just with added frustration.

Prime yourself, get into the best shape you can, learn how to maintain it with proper diet and training, then rethink it all over.

You say "it's not going fast enough". Will you risk your health and maybe even shorten your life span just to see results quicker?  Why? Take your time, it's supposed to be fun you know...


----------



## bmezine (Dec 16, 2015)

Okey ive been searching for testosterone which unfortunately is hard to come by here...

basically the options i have are as followed.

DBOL
ANAVAR
PRIMO
Stanozolol
T3
Clenbuterol

These are the only products in pill form i can get my hands on..

So i this case would it be worth it to take only Clen?


----------



## bmezine (Dec 16, 2015)

You have a very good point there hahaha.

The reason of me considering taking either or both product is that ive seen the results at one of my friends who started using these products at 24% BF. 

He dropped to 15% using these products, after stopping he gained back some but not all.. he did lose allot of SMM..

Thats the reason i wanted to counter it..
But indeed the way you put it in words, it wont be worth it.

Thanks for your advise thq


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 16, 2015)

Diet and do it the right way. Stay away from all that shit. You're looking for a shortcut and u won't find one. Going from 20 percent bf to 12 is not hard at all. It could be done in a few months and you'll be happier if u do it without thag garbage.


----------



## bmezine (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the motivational message..

I shall keep on my diet and do it the hard way. you are all right its not worth it to do this now..

I will keep updating every ones in a while to state my progress


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2015)

Clen and t3 are dosed in micrograms. Not milligrams. 50mcg of t3 would be an ok dose but not optimal. And clen at 50 would be mostly useless..


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 16, 2015)

Would 50mg of clen kill you? If not, I'm sure you'd think you were dying.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 17, 2015)

bmezine said:


> Okey ive been searching for testosterone which unfortunately is hard to come by here...
> 
> basically the options i have are as followed.
> 
> ...



Males should not run oral-only cycles.  You need to have injectable testosterone included as a base.  Do not just run pills.

And you need to lower your body fat % with a good diet before using AAS.  It will make managing estradiol much easier.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Would 50mg of clen kill you? If not, I'm sure you'd think you were dying.



Yes it would likely kill you.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 17, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere that the LD50 for clenbuterol is something like 80-180mg/kg.  I can't confirm that though so do your own resesrch.  It does seem awfully high - much more than I would ha
be expected.


----------



## bmezine (Dec 17, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the LD50 for clenbuterol is something like 80-180mg/kg.  I can't confirm that though so do your own resesrch.  It does seem awfully high - much more than I would ha
> be expected.



Noob question, LD50 stands for what?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2015)

bmezine said:


> Noob question, LD50 stands for what?



Ld50 is the lethal dose for 50 percent of exposed organisms. These are usually based on animal testing such as rats due to ethical limitations of killing humans for research purposes. 

Taken orally for a rat it's 159mg/kg. For a mouse it's 147mg/kg. Intraperitoneal injection it drops to 67 mg/kg in rats.

Anyone wanna test this?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ld50 is the lethal dose for 50 percent of exposed organisms. These are usually based on animal testing such as rats due to ethical limitations of killing humans for research purposes.
> 
> Taken orally for a rat it's 159mg/kg. For a mouse it's 147mg/kg. Intraperitoneal injection it drops to 67 mg/kg in rats.
> 
> Anyone wanna test this?


Zeeeeeeegler???


:32 (20):


----------



## bmezine (Dec 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ld50 is the lethal dose for 50 percent of exposed organisms. These are usually based on animal testing such as rats due to ethical limitations of killing humans for research purposes.
> 
> Taken orally for a rat it's 159mg/kg. For a mouse it's 147mg/kg. Intraperitoneal injection it drops to 67 mg/kg in rats.
> 
> Anyone wanna test this?



Than you


----------



## IronCore (Dec 23, 2015)

megatron has pretty much summed it up for you there...


----------

